# Pandora and UTube Missing in Extras Menu



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a HR24 and HR36. I notices awhile back that the Pandora and UTube Icons are missing from the Extras Menu on the HR34, but not on the HR24. What gives?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Those icons are in a separate file that often gets lost or corrupted for some unknown damn reason. No one knows how to regenerate the sending of this file. Don't know how you can get to Pandora without the icon, but YouTube can still be search for in Smart Search.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Perhaps doing a double menu reset.....


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

I had the same problem with my HR44 after the recent software update. As peds48 said, do a double menu reset. Just to elaborate, reset the box from the menu twice within 30 minutes of each other. This will flush the guide, and I'm assuming other things, and by the time the guide repopulates, you'll see the icons back.

Good luck!


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

BTW does directv carry rhaposody on their hr34 or hr44 dvrs?


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

celticpride said:


> BTW does directv carry rhaposody on their hr34 or hr44 dvrs?


They do not


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

What do yo mean when you say... do a double menu reset within 30 seconds of each other? Do you mean do a second reset before the first reset starts?

Thanks for your help!


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

A double reboot is reboot the receiver, let it come all the way back up and then within 30 minutes do another reboot.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

sailermon said:


> What do yo mean when you say... do a double menu reset within 30 seconds of each other? Do you mean do a second reset before the first reset starts?
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Do a reset, let it complete to live TV and then do a second reset.


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

For those having this problem that once participated in the CE program but no longer wish to, I'd suggest doing a keyword search for 'IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT' in addition to the double reboot.


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> For those having this problem that once participated in the CE program but no longer wish to, I'd suggest doing a keyword search for 'IAMANEDGECUTTER NOT' in addition to the double reboot.


Doug... Please explain. It was my understanding that you had to be "An Edge Cutter" to even get these Extra Menu items like Pandora. Are you saying that being "An Edge Cutter" is part of the problem I am having, i.e., no Pandora or UTube under Extras Menu?


----------



## V'ger (Oct 4, 2007)

_I once had this issue. I had to do a Reset ALL to fix it. It cost me all my recordings and had to do a total setup again. Double restart sounds much better._


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sailermon said:


> Doug... Please explain. It was my understanding that you had to be "An Edge Cutter" to even get these Extra Menu items like Pandora. Are you saying that being "An Edge Cutter" is part of the problem I am having, i.e., no Pandora or UTube under Extras Menu?


No, those features are included in the NR


----------

